# Secret Tunnels under the City Center - Leipzig, Germany - June, 2017



## B W T (Sep 1, 2017)

This time we are exploring a widely branched network of cellars located deep under a major city. These vaults are the last remaining sections of a historic market hall which was built in the 19th century and demolished some decades ago. Only a few meters above this relict of former times people are going on with their daily routines, having no idea what spectacular views are down here.



The market hall was built between the years 1889 and 1891 in the center of the Eastern German town Leipzig. At the same time, the bustle started in here, it was the end of the local open-air market places. From meat and vegetables to baked goods and wood products nearly everything was traded here. It is said that there were rooms for a restaurant and even for vets.


Secret Tunnels #14 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

There was a water reservoir inside a big tower, acting as motor for six hydraulic load lifts in total. These elevators could reach several floors and they were mainly used for the transport of the cooled goods from the underground depot to the market area. Already at that time people were wondering how spacious the basement vaults must be. Next to the refrigeration system steam boilers and machines were working down here. The structure of an old hoist is the last remnant of the historic market hall above the surface.


Fin by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

When you are examining the neglected area on the surface carefully you will find quite a lot of access points which were sealed up. In the underground, there are many entrances which were filled up with earth, too.

Particularly impressive is the enormous root system in the underground. Roots of trees which were only a few meters above our heads were breaking through the ceiling everywhere. Over all these years some of them reached unbelievable proportions.


Roots by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

An exciting fact is that you can find objects from different ages down here too. There are fresh tracks of other explorers but also things from a very long time ago and stuff from between these periods.


Secret Tunnels #06 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Air raids in World War II hit the building and the surroundings hard. However, immediately after the war the market opened again as you can see on this picture from 1950. At this time, the hall still lied partly in ruins. 

That’s the reason the market hall was considered as blight in times of the former German Democratic Republic and so it was completely torn down in 1959. Only the underground parts remained and were used from time to time. Something new was supposed to be created here but nothing happened for decades. The whole site fallowed – until today, around 60 years later. 


Enter the Vault by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Recently, there were a lot of debates about possible development plans - There even was talk of a big freedom monument.

Surprisingly the debates finally achieved a breakthrough only a few months ago. In June 2017, the city decided on a master plan which provides that there will be a totally new market hall in the near future. Living quarters and offices are planned as well. 


Secret Tunnels #15 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

While there was a lot of talk about what should happen with the surface of the site we were always interested in what’s beneath it. So we were really glad when we finally made the descent into this underworld. In addition to one or the other rat we discovered a beautiful type of decay that was completely new to us. Giant roots in the dark underground and marks of bygone times made these vaults to an unreal place. Although the cellars presumably are going to belong to the past we will never forget all these unique views. 


Urbexer by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 2, 2017)

That's very interesting, its good that the are turning it into a market again. Maybe go to Leipzig for my vacation.


----------



## krela (Sep 2, 2017)

That's a great report, thanks for posting!


----------



## Rubex (Sep 2, 2017)

This is very nice! Great pics


----------



## B W T (Sep 11, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's very interesting, its good that the are turning it into a market again. Maybe go to Leipzig for my vacation.



Haha, yeah, you should! You can do great urbex there but Leipzig has also a diverse selection of cultural options!


----------

